

Ask HN: Visiting SF- Any hacker friendly (but not exclusive) hostels? - digitalWestie

I've been planning a trip to SF with two friends.<p>I plan to:<p>- 1 check out the tech scene.
- 2 party.
- 3 do some touristy stuff<p>My friends aren't into tech so they won't be doing so much of number 1. I was excited by the idea of the hacker hostels but I've learnt they practically interview before you get in.<p>What would be a good alternative?<p>Also any other suggestions would be welcome! I've got remote work lined up so suggestions for co-working spaces would be helpful too.
======
smit
Startuphouse is one I know of. I believe it costs $30-40 a night and lots of
startup working next door in StartupHQ.

~~~
digitalWestie
Cool, are those related in some way?

~~~
smit
Not sure :/

